# Kick YOUR bad habit



## Tabitha (Sep 28, 2009)

Anounce it here & then kick it!

*Coffee & Donuts:*
I have a double bad habit I am working on. 

*Problem:*
Every morning, after dropping the kids off at school, I go to the gas station & get a cup of coffee & a pack of mini donuts. The donuts are bad for me & the coffee cups are bad for the Earth. 

*Solution:*
I have been keeping a box of fiber one breakfast bars in the car & the hubby bougt me a reusuable car cup for coffee. It should save me about 3900 calories a year which is 11 pounds. I am getting my coffee for less too because I bring my own cup which will save $130.00 a year, not to mention the landfills.


----------



## pops1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Keep up the good work Tabitha ,l have too many bad habits to mention and when l try and remedy it l usually end up increasing what the bad habits were threefold so l have given up trying


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

*Bad Habit:* Flavored creamer with my coffee 



*Problem:* I know for a fact with all the coffee I drink that using the french vanilla creamer has put poundage on my waist.


*Solution:* switched to sugar free french vanilla creamer and have lost about 10 lbs. all in the waist area.
*I was completely within the healthy weight range for me before switching, however, I just feel better now that I am drinking the sugar free.


----------



## jarvan (Sep 28, 2009)

I will get my butt handed to me tomorrow by my doctor for all the bad habits I have. Yearly check-up and haven't been on the scale there for about at least a year.


----------



## Rosey (Sep 28, 2009)

My bad habit: coke. It's my one vice. I don't drink water. The only way anyone is going to get me to drink water is if I get pregnant again. I won't drink soda when I'm pregnant.

My doctor was going to scold me because of all the sodium until my blood test came back normal  

I need to kick it but I've kicked so many things already, I figure I can have one vice   

I do need to kick the new croissant + choc milk in the morning thing though. Cannot be good for my hips.


----------



## carebear (Sep 29, 2009)

staying up too late.

I just can't shake this one.


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bad Habit *Collecting things that I think which will be useful somewhere down the track.
*Solution *After I am dead my three son's can sort it out.  
I kicked the coffee and donuts habit at the gas station when I found work only 20 miles from where I live, up until then I had to fill up every day as my car devoured an entire tank of gas in one day going to work and back


----------



## Deda (Sep 29, 2009)

My Bad Habit?  I'm easily distracted.


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm a night owl too.
I stay up to one or two o'clock most nights, then I'm up at 6 the next day. 
I love it at night time when everyone else has gone to bed and it's just me all alone. Love it.
My other vice is lollies and chocolate, I can try to cut back but can't promise anything.


----------



## Wax Munky (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd rather keep my bad habits..They ain't so bad.. 

Really though kicking a bad habit is bad enough.It's the new bad habits I'd pick up that worry me.

Munky.


----------



## Sibi (Sep 29, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> staying up too late.
> 
> I just can't shake this one.



Me too!!!  I just can't change the "night owl" thingy that's  been a part of me since infancy!  I try and always fail.


----------



## Rosey (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm a night owl too but I can't anymore because of the fibro and cfs. I have to go to bed or I literally cannot get up the next day. I used to be able to study all night and go to school. Now if I get less than 6 hours of sleep, I'm extremely dizzy in the mornings. I've been trying to discipline myself for years...i guess this is one way of doing it..lol


----------



## TessC (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bad habit:* caffeine

*Problem:* I've cleaned up my act *so* much over the last few years. Haven't smoked in 3 1/2 years, have given up almost all of the junk and fast foods, completely changed my eating habits, and started going to the gym. The vice that I absolutely cannot seem to shake is my caffeine addiction, though.

Mostly it's in the form of unsweetened iced tea or Coke Zero, and I've tried countless times to give it up. Weaning myself down didn't work, massive amounts of water didn't work (and I already drink a lot of water), and Tylenol/Ibuprofen/Aleve for the crushing headaches did pretty much nothing. Ugh. 

*Solution:* I just don't know, except for going cold turkey and being a raging harpy for however long it takes. My poor kiddo and hubby.


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 30, 2009)

I do have to have my morning coffee, can't do without it, but that's it for the day.
Is that so bad?


----------



## IanT (Sep 30, 2009)

lol I dont even want to reveal my bad habit.... But what I am doing to change it.....

Meditation, Reading, and as much time outside as possible ...

Also I am devoting all of my energy to my business.


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 30, 2009)

I do have to have my morning coffee, can't do without it, but that's it for the day. 
Is that so bad?





> I would think you were weird if you did not start the day with a coffee.
> I will learn to drive this infernal contraption one day.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 1, 2009)

Smoking! I'm 21 and I've been smoking for almost 10 years. How awful is that?


----------

